

Guy who hacked Zuckerberg gets a well-deserved career change - WestCoastJustin
http://www.dailydot.com/news/khalil-shreateh-facebook-mark-zuckerberg-wall-hack/

======
eulerphi
Well-deserved is a bit of an overstatement. All we know is that he was able to
do an HTTP parameter switcheroo. Does that mean he can build things? No, it
just means he as the ability to tinker. A start, yes, but well-deserved does
not belong in the title.

